# The Army wants YOU! no matter how old apparently



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

interesting article
http://www.mysanantonio.com/military/Military_retirees_find_new_life_by_returning_to_duty.html


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

In that case, my grandfather should get reinstated. He was a Brigadier General and was forced into retirement when he was passed over for Major General. He would have never left the Army voluntarily.


----------



## mossman500 (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't think they would want me back.....


----------

